# Où Anna va-t-elle ? / Où va Anna ? / Où est-ce qu'Anna va ? / Où est-ce qu'elle va, Anna ? / Elle va où, Anna ? - interrogative avec "où"



## Anna-chonger

Salut tout le monde !
Pourriez-vous m'aider à regarder si les phrases suivantes avec "où" sont toutes grammaticalement correctes ?
1. Où Anna va-t-elle ?"
2. Où est-ce qu'Anna va ?
3. Où Anna fait-elle son stage ?
4. Où fait-elle son stage ?
Merci !


----------



## Burgundy Miss

Pour la deuxième phrase j'aurais préféré: Où est-ce qu'elle va Anna?
Et en langage de tous les jours (familier) :  Elle va où Anna?


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord, merci. 
Et surtout, la première est-elle tout à fait correcte ?


----------



## LV4-26

La version correcte de la première phrase est :
_Où va Anna ?_

Mais je ne suis pas absolument certain que ta formulation soit incorrecte. Il faudrait d'autres avis.


----------



## itka

Ben, moi, il me semble au contraire que le rappel du pronom est obligatoire dans ce cas...
_Où Anna habite-t-elle ?
Où Anna travaille-t-elle ?
Où Anna est-elle allée ?

_Enfin, il me semble, à l'oreille_..._ je n'ai aucun bouquin ici où je pourrais chercher des références, alors je me trompe peut-être...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Itka. Je ne dirais cependant pas que le rappel du pronom soit obligatoire, mais nettement préférable. _Où va Anna ?_ est la version simplifiée qui est courante alors que _Où Anna va-t-elle ?_ est la forme la plus littéraire.



Burgundy Miss said:


> Où est-ce qu'elle va Anna?
> Et en langage de tous les jours (familier) :  Elle va où Anna?


La première phrase est aussi familière que la seconde.


----------



## Anne345

La langue soutenue préfère utiliser la construction avec inversion du sujet plutôt qu'avec la tournure _est-ce que_ car cette formulation est plus lourde. _Où est-ce que va Anna ?_ est aussi une formulation possible et, à mon avis, meilleure que la 2. Mais les  quatre formes sont néanmoins correctes.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Cette question de la reprise du sujet par un pronom dans l'interrogative, on *inversion complexe*, a été détaillée ici.


----------



## LV4-26

Bon, apparemment, je suis nettement en minorité. 

Autre question, juste pour confirmer, car le sujet m'intrigue au plus haut point.
Si l'on suit votre raisonnement, il serait préférable, dans un style plus littéraire, de remplacer
_Que fait René ?_
par une autre formule, imitée de _Où Anna va-t-elle?_ . 
Mais par quoi ?
_Que René fait-il ?_ 
_Quoi René fait-il ?_ 

Ou bien, faut-il admettre qu'il n'y a pas de règle unique dans ce domaine et que cela dépend du pronom interrogatif ?
Par exemple, il vaut mieux adopter ce que j'appellerais (àn défaut de mieux) la construction "complexe"  ou "littéraire" avec _où_ et _quand _mais pas avec _que_ ???


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> Si l'on suit votre raisonnement, il serait préférable, dans un style plus littéraire, de remplacer _Que fait René ? _par une autre formule, imitée de _Où Anna va-t-elle?_ Mais par quoi ?
> _Que René fait-il ?_
> _Quoi René fait-il ?_


----------



## LV4-26

Je me permets d'insister car je n'ai pas vraiment eu de réponse à ma question.
Pouvez-vous confirmer que vous préférez
_Que René fait-il ?_
à 
_Que fait René ?_
?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

_Que fait René ?_ est la formule correcte usuelle.

_Que René fait -il ?_ est une formule correcte mais recherchée, aujourd'hui inusitée ; il en est question dans le fil que je cite en référence (message # 8) : _Que Paul nous prépare-t-il ?_

Cette construction avec inversion complexe (c'est le terme grammatical, et non pas "faute de mieux") est effectivement plus fréquente avec une interrogation circonstancielle qu'avec un pronom interrogatif COD. Disons qu'elle est un peu archaïque et soutenue.


----------



## Fred_C

"Que René fait-il", 
je suis d'accord avec MeCapello.
Cette structure n'est pas courante parce que l'interrogatif est complément d'objet.
Si l'interrogatif a d'autres fonctions, je préfèrerai largement
"Comment René prépare-t-il le repas?" à
"Comment René prépare le repas?".


----------



## Fred_C

Burgundy Miss said:


> Pour la deuxième phrase j'aurais préféré: Où est-ce qu'elle va Anna?
> Et en langage de tous les jours (familier) :  Elle va où Anna?


Bonjour,
La première phrase "Où est-ce qu'elle va, Anna?" (avec une virgule) est très très enfantine.


----------



## LV4-26

Fred_C said:


> [...]
> Si l'interrogatif a d'autres fonctions, je préfèrerai largement
> "Comment René prépare-t-il le repas?" à
> "Comment René prépare le repas?".


Moi aussi. Seulement, il me semble que cet exemple n'est pas pertinent.
En effet, il ne contient pas l'inversion verbe-sujet, (rendue impossible par la présence du COD. Impossible de dire "_Comment prépare René le repas ?_)

Au contraire, dans des phrases telles que
_Où va Anna ?
Comment va René ?_

on a bien cette inversion, qui est le signe de l'interrogation, la même que celle que l'on trouve dans _Comment va-t-il ?_


----------



## 1V4N0

*Où est-ce que tu habites ? / Où habites-tu ?*

Bonjour, quelle est exactement la difference entre cettes deux questions? La premiere est plus formelle, ne-cest pas? Mais _combien _formelle? Puis-je la utilizer avec un ami, ou ce fait drôle?

Merci, et excusez moi pour mes fautes - c'est la premiere fois que j'ecris en français


----------



## tilt

C'est _Où habites-tu ?_ qui est le plus formel. On l'emploie rarement dans le langage parlé.
_Où est-ce que tu habites ?_ est d'un niveau de langage courant.
Beaucoup de gens diront cependant _Où tu habites ?_ (seule l'intonation indique alors qu'il s'agit d'une question), qui est un peu plus familier encore.


----------



## SwissPete

Et encore plus familier : « T'habites où ? »

[…]


----------



## Marie3933

C'est l'inverse ! La seconde (_"Où habites-tu ?"_, avec inversion du verbe et du sujet) est plus formelle.
"Formelle" parce qu'elle relève d'un niveau de langue plus soigné, plus soutenu. Mais "soigné" ne veut pas dire "prétentieux" ou "guindé"!
On peut, bien sûr, l'utiliser avec un ami et en toutes circonstances.


----------



## 1V4N0

Merci a tous


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les phrases interrogatives. Quand faut-il placer le sujet? Avant ou après le verbe?

j'ai une doute avec cette question et avec les formes qu'on peut utiliser pour formuler la phrase interrogative

1. Où aura lieu la cérémonie? (sujet après le verbe)

2. Où la cérémonie aura lieu? (avant le verbe)

3. Où est-ce que la cérémonie aura lieu? 

4. Où aura-t-elle lieu la cérémonie? (inversion le pronom correspondant)


Ces phrases, sont-elles correctes?



Merci


----------



## janpol

Où la cérémonie aura-t-elle lieu ?
La cérémonie aura lieu où ? 
Elle aura lieu où cette cérémonie ?


----------



## Lacuzon

ilie86 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les phrases interrogatives. Quand faut-il placer le sujet? Avant ou après le verbe?
> 
> j'ai une doute avec cette question et avec les formes qu'on peut utiliser pour formuler la phrase interrogative
> 
> 1. Où aura lieu la cérémonie? (sujet après le verbe)
> 
> 2. Où la cérémonie aura lieu? (avant le verbe) Où la cérémonie aura-t-elle lieu ?
> 
> 3. Où est-ce que la cérémonie aura lieu?
> 
> 4. Où aura-t-elle lieu la cérémonie? (inversion le pronom correspondant) correct mais pas courant.
> 
> 
> Ces phrases, sont-elles correctes?
> 
> 
> 
> Merci


----------

